

Ask HN: Any thoughts on our site Tweetflix.com - lp456

So after about 4 months of hacking away our little web app is ready for some much needed HN dissection.<p>Any and all thoughts welcome and encouraged.
http://www.tweetflix.com
======
mgrouchy
Clickable <http://www.tweetflix.com> .

IMO I think this is neat, but that being said, I don't know if I would
actually use your service. I think maybe I am distrustful of the review
algorithm. I looked at the reviews for "Orphan" and it had "reviews" like

"gah. boredom. havent tweeted in a while. no school more yay. watching orphan
double yay :d"

and "excited to see orphan tonight! :d" and "@questlove some teens brought not
one but two babies to see orphan. i got mgmt to escort out. enough is enough."

none of which are actually reviews, so how do you use data from that to tell
me whether I would like it?

Maybe you are not using those to calculate your result, but if you are not,
why show it in the "reviews" section.

I'm not trying to be overly critical, I like the idea, I think the site itself
looks great, but I think the implementation might need some work if its going
to be useful.

~~~
lp456
Excellent Points!

And actually this is where we are having a little bit of difficulty.In that we
are actually excluding many tweets, like the ones above. Out of 9.1 million
total tweets on Tweetflix.com we are actually only counting 30% towards the
approval rating and the rest are more of the "pulse on the movie".

Does it make more sense to split them out into "chatter" and "reviews"?

Thanks for the once over, very helpful! Also as far as the design goes, have
to thank @kurtwojda for the time put in!

------
bgnm2000
Very cool site!

